# Sunny helped me out of trouble!!......



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dogs are like that they can't tell the difference between an Alabama fan in trouble or a yankee!!!!!!!!!! ROFL She sounds outstanding. Glad you didn;t get hurt. i would have hate to have had to come up there and wheel you around the flea market.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy cow!! That is amazing!! I'm calling her Lassie from now on!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Dogs are like that they can't tell the difference between an Alabama fan in trouble or a yankee!!!!!!!!!! ROFL She sounds outstanding. Glad you didn;t get hurt. i would have hate to have had to come up there and wheel you around the flea market.


ROFL!! Jeez, I didn't think of that, Hooch. I'm a pretty lucky gal huh?
Hubby didn't even know where I was, ..... Just think, I could still be down there at that creek!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would have come looking for you when they announced Les Miles was ya'lls new head couch and you didn;t comment. I would have known something was up. Hopefully hubby would have realized before that. ROFL


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is amazing! I assume mine would just run back down and play some more.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I would have come looking for you when they announced Les Miles was ya'lls new head couch and you didn;t comment. I would have known something was up. Hopefully hubby would have realized before that. ROFL


You're a good man. Nice to know I have someone looking out for me, even if I am a Michigan fan.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That is amazing! I assume mine would just run back down and play some more.


ROFL!!! Sunny was the only one concerned,..... the other two just stood there licking me in the face while I'm slipping, and trying to get my grip. Guess they thought I was pretty stupid.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sunny to the rescue. :cavalry: She sounds like a hero to me. It probably would have gotten cold if you were out there for a long time.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Awww, your doggie is one smart cookie and very very loving and loyal!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aawww what a good girl she knew her mommie was in trouble and that no one else was around to help you out. so she did what she had to do 

Hope that she got some new toy or a special treat for dinner that night


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a wonderful story. I read a similar account of a man in a difficult situation, similar to yours, overlooking one of the beaches in the San Francisco area. His dog was a lab. It is amazing how much they know, isn't it? Give that doggie a cookie!

Helaine


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a touching story. Thanks for sharing it. Now did Sunny get her own steak for dinner?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is amazing! Brings a tear to my eye. What a great dog! Yes, cookies, hugs and toys are in order here.. I would like to think Murphy would do the same for me, but I think he just might stand there and look at me like "come on!"


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> What a touching story. Thanks for sharing it. Now did Sunny get her own steak for dinner?


Sunny had her regular dinner, but, I threw in a nice piece of baked chicken to make it extra special, and for dessert... two of her favorite doggie treats!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> You're a good man. Nice to know I have someone looking out for me, even if I am a Michigan fan.


Luckily you are a Michigan fan. Had you been an Ohio State fan I would have been at the top of the gully sending the searchers in a different direction. ROFLMBO


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

That got me teary-eyed! I think Sunny's one helluva smart and beautiful doggie. Bless you both!  Way to go Sunny!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Luckily you are a Michigan fan. Had you been an Ohio State fan I would have been at the top of the gully sending the searchers in a different direction. ROFLMBO


ROFLMBO......... OMG!!! You are really bad!!!! Never, never will I be a Buckeye fan! Rather root for BAMA!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I am glad we could be your next to the last choice. Errrrrrrrrrrrrrr ROFL


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

xtine77 said:


> That got me teary-eyed! I think Sunny's one helluva smart and beautiful doggie. Bless you both!  Way to go Sunny!


Thanks Xtine.... I think she's very smart..... she's my special gal, and with me all the time no matter where I go around the farm. My little shadow.


----------

